# any furs in oregon?



## agris (Nov 26, 2021)

any furs in oregon wanna meet? Looking to make some friends.


----------



## MrGarryTophat (Nov 26, 2021)

Here in Vancouver! I would recommend looking around on Facebook for groups. I know there are other areas you can look in, but that's the only one I personally use.

What are some of your interests? Let's see if we have anything in common!


----------



## agris (Nov 26, 2021)

I like making/wearing costumes, HF ham radio/cb radio, electronics, computers, role playing, foxes, and driving with friends. ​


----------



## agris (Nov 26, 2021)

I also should state I refuse to use facebook


----------



## MrGarryTophat (Nov 30, 2021)

agris said:


> I also should state I refuse to use facebook


Reasonable, lol. I only use it for fur groups.

Are you into video games/horror stuff?


----------



## agris (Nov 30, 2021)

I have little interest in video games that do not work on Linux and I would not call myself a gamer, but I do play some. Regarding horror stuff YES! I love horror stuff especially roleplaying as an eldritch creature or reality bender.


----------



## MrGarryTophat (Dec 1, 2021)

I love cosmic and body horror stuff! I'm sure you've heard of SCP before, but if you haven't, one that I like is called "The Flesh That Hates". I can't remember the number for it, but you can look up "The Volgun, The Flesh That Hates" on youtube, he reads the page for it. The story leans more towards body horror, but there is some "cosmic horror" element to it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 1, 2021)

I just moved from the Portland area to klamath falls. Been in oregon all my life.


----------



## agris (Dec 1, 2021)

MrGarryTophat said:


> I love cosmic and body horror stuff! I'm sure you've heard of SCP before, but if you haven't, one that I like is called "The Flesh That Hates". I can't remember the number for it, but you can look up "The Volgun, The Flesh That Hates" on youtube, he reads the page for it. The story leans more towards body horror, but there is some "cosmic horror" element to it.


Cordyceps is pretty cool


----------



## agris (Dec 7, 2021)

MrGarryTophat said:


> I love cosmic and body horror stuff! I'm sure you've heard of SCP before, but if you haven't, one that I like is called "The Flesh That Hates". I can't remember the number for it, but you can look up "The Volgun, The Flesh That Hates" on youtube, he reads the page for it. The story leans more towards body horror, but there is some "cosmic horror" element to it.


Garry, have you seen Osmosis jones?


----------



## MrGarryTophat (Dec 9, 2021)

agris said:


> Garry, have you seen Osmosis jones?


Back in like, 2004--2005, lol. I remember it being pretty neat. Why?


----------



## agris (Dec 13, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Kuuro (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm in southern Oregon, Ashland/Medford area. I haven't met many furries down here but I'd be down


----------

